# Mont Blanc from woodcraft...



## grub32 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have just received a few Mont Blanc pen kits(Woodcraft- 06S4A) from a friend. I was wondering if anyone has the instructions they could email me and/or a list of the bushings ID and drill bits to allow me to make em up...I would really appreciate the help. 

Grub32


----------



## fernhills (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, If you go into thier site,search pen kits then hit instuctions for kit. Carl


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 30, 2008)

I couldn't find a  06S4A or anything called a mont blanc pen kit on the Woodcraft site... 

Here is the instructions for the #06S45 European Style Pen Kit, which I am guessing wildly is the pen kit you received...

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77B04.pdf


----------



## gerryr (Jan 30, 2008)

Nobody can sell a "Mont Blanc" pen kit without finding themselves in court.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, he gave them to me so they were not sold...I did check their website before I posted it and the search came up empty...I figured it was a retired style and hoped that someone would know something about it. My friend told me that I would need to get the info from woodcraft as he didnt have the info anymore.

Grub32

gerryr- why do you say they would end up in court?


----------



## les-smith (Jan 30, 2008)

I've bought several mandrels from Woodcraft and they all came with Mont Blanc bushings.  I've never used them, but I always assumed that they were just european bushings.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is a retired kit and yes, the bushings come with their mandrels.  Are they stepped tubes?


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 30, 2008)

hey grub, all gerry meant is that mont blanc is a registered, trademarked name of a pen manufacturer. they produce high end pens and other "fru-fru" things. so if you (not you, but woodcraft or some other retailer) sold a "mont-blanc" pen kit, it would infringe upon patent or trademark, whatever.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 30, 2008)

In the beginning there were only three kits and they were called the Cross, Parker, and Mont Blanc. About 10-years aqgo, their names were changed to Slim-Line, American, and Euro, or some variation of those names depending on who made and sells the kits.

So the answer to your question is that the Mont Blanc and the Euro are the same pen kit.

Whether the bushings are stepped or not depends on whose mandrel you are using. The Berea "B" mandrel was sized specifically for the American and Euro so they could be turned with straight bushings. Woodcraft sold the same Berea kits, but offered stepped-bushings that could be used on their smaller 7mm mandrel.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the response Russ. I appreciate it. Since you are here, I have to say that I have learned a lot from watching your videos!! Thanks for putting that together.

Grub32


----------

